# Sitzposition und ander ???



## samafa (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo Lady's
ich verzweifel bald.
Ich fahre seit ca. 2 Jahren ein HT MTB. Ein Sattel von Selle Royal Mach ist verbaut.
Folgendes Problem habe ich und weis einfach nicht mehr weiter.
Sattel war am Aanfang so eingestellt, das wenn ich mein Ellenbogengelenk an die Sattelspitze angelegt habe, daß mein Zeigefinger in die Mitte der Schraube vom Steuersatzdeckel reichte.
Fuhr auch einigermaßen bequem. Hatte aber immer das kleine Problem das mir der vorder Bereich einschlief und hatte zwischen den Beinen rechts und links zwischen dem Genitalbereich zwei rote Flecken die sehr warm waren. Nächste Tag waren die Flecken weg.

Nach längerem lesen habe ich nun die Sattelspitze leicht gesenkt.
Also der Sattel steht nicht in Waage sondern, die Blase ist ca. 1-2mm hinter den Strich.
Was ich auch gemacht habe ist den Sattel ziemlich nach vorne (Richtung Lenker) geschoben.
Habe aber das Gefühl das ich nicht richtig auf dem Sattel sitze und das ich Kippe.

fahre Wald- und Forstwege, Trail usw. eigentlich alles was der Pfälzerwald im MTB Park so hergibt.

Ich drehe bald durch.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. Mai 2013)

Google dir einen... oder Forensuche 

Da findest du einiges zur "richtigen" Sattelposition, allerdings ist das nicht bindend sonder eher ein Ratschlag dazu die richtige Position zu finden.
Was dem einen passt muss nem anderen noch lange nicht passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (2. Mai 2013)

Regel Nummer 1: Niemals mit Unterhose fahren. Benutze eine Radhose mit Polsterung - und trage nichts darunter. 

Ich hab gern die Sattelspitze *leicht** nach oben*, nicht nach unten. Wirklich nur minimal. Nach vorne kippen kann ich auch nicht fahren - da hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass ich dauernd vom Sattel runter rutsche.


----------



## 4mate (2. Mai 2013)

Was ist einigermaßen bequem? Den  Rücken nicht mehr als 20° Grad nach vorne gebeugt?

Wenn mehr kannst du einen Schnellversuch machen indem die Sattelstütze um 180° gedreht wird,
 wenn sich der Sattel so montieren lässt.  Nebenbei gesagt:
Der Vorbau ist ultrakurz und scheint keine 40mm zu messen.







Ein Fahrradsattel für Damen muss breit sein, an der Spitze schmal, die Nase abfallend.
Der Sitzknochenabstand bestimmt die Breite des Sattels, mit einem Stück Wellpappe leicht zu messen.
Rote warme Flecken sind Scheuerstellen, eventuell durch eine zu breite Sattelnase.

Wer absolut keine Probleme mit den Sitzbeinen hat darf auch über einen 
Stufensattel nachdenken, z.B. von sQ-Lab www.sitzknochen.de 

Komplex betrachtet ist jedoch ein flacher, ausreichend breiter Damensattel 
mit Gelpolstern an den 3 Kontaktpunkten Knochen/Sattel optimal.


----------



## samafa (3. Mai 2013)

Moin, moin @HiFi XS
Hatte von anfang an Radhosen mit Polsterung an. Erst welche mit ganz dünnem Polster (fast wie ne Dünne Schaumstoffmatte) und letzts Jahr habe ich mir dann welche gegönnt wie Sie Rose und andere Händler anbieten. 
Seit kurzem fahre ich mit "ohne nichts unter der Radhose".
  @4mate
das mit den 20° könnte hinkommen.
Den kurzen Vorbau hatte ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft, da derjenige wo beim Kauf des Rades montiert war, mir zu lang war. Da hatte ich, für mich, eine zu flache Sitzposition und hatte dann auch Probleme mit den Halswirbeln bekommen.
Der Vorbau ist von RaceFace. Länge muß ich mal später nachschauen.
Mit den roten Flecken habe ich mich vertan was die Position angeht. Sorry.
Sie sind nicht vorne im Bereich der Spitze des Sattels, sonder weiter hinten. Mir kommt es so vor wie wenn es von den Sitzhöckern kommt.
Sitzhöckermessung habe ich auch schon versucht.
Bekomme aber keine gescheite Abdrücke hin, damit ich den Abstand messen kann.
  @Pizzaplanet
wie Du sicher lesen kannst, habe ich mich auch diesbezüglich infomiert.
Es ist nicht meine Art, Fragen zu stellen, so nach dem Moto "ach laß die anderen Suchen, dann habe ich keine Arbeit".

Ich suche hier ne Hilfestellung, weil ich ganz einfach mit dem Wissen wo ich jetzt mir erlesen habe, nicht weiter komme.


----------



## simply-out (3. Mai 2013)

[FONT="]jeder Körper ist anders... pauschale Intern-Aussagen helfen da meist im individuellen Fall (und Du versuchst ja schon seit 2 Jahren das Problem zu lösen) nicht weiter!!!!

Meine Empfehlung: gehe in einen Radladen, der sich WIRKLICH damit auskennt (ergonomische Radeinstellung und Sattel-Beratung)... dort wird das Rad insgesamt eingestellt - individuell, Deinem Körperbau entsprechend.
Da Du nicht aus Essen (dem Ruhrgebiet) kommst, macht es kaum Sinn, Dir den Laden www.bergetappe.de zu empfehlen. Aber vielleicht kannst Du dort mal nachfragen, ob es in Deiner Gegend evtl. auch jemanden gibt... Vielleicht hast Du Glück und die Leute von der Bergetappe kennen jemanden! 
Hier mal ein Auszug aus deren Programm zum Thema "gesund radfahren"[/FONT]
  [B][FONT="]Gesund Radfahren 2 : Gesäßschmerzen beim Radfahren?[/FONT][/B][FONT="][/FONT]
  [FONT="]Viele Radler klagen über Gesäßschmerzen, Genitaltaubheit und wundgescheuerte Haut.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Die Ursachen liegen oftmals gar nicht am Sattel. Über Entstehungsmechanismen und Abhilfe möchten wir mit diesem Vortrag Auskunft[/FONT]
  [FONT="]geben.(Referentin: A. Jung - Fachärztin für Allgemeinmedizin, Bikefitterin und Ergonomieberaterin)[/FONT]
  [FONT="]
Also: wenn Du seit zwei Jahren noch keine Lösung in Foren und im Internet gefunden hast, finde ich ist wirklich der Gang zum Fachmann / zur Fachfrau nötig!
Frag doch im Forum (auch im "nicht-Lady-Bereich") mal nach, ob jemanden ein gutes Fachgeschäft in Deiner Nähe kennt.
Im Internet könntest Du noch einmal nach den Stichworten Bikeergonomie, Ergonomieberater und Bikefitter suchen.

Viele Glück und weiterhin viel Spass beim biken - hoffentlich ganz bald schon problembefreit.[/FONT]


----------



## Sickgirl (3. Mai 2013)

Wenn der Sattel auf deinem Bild in Normalposition, also nicht für die Abfahrt versenkt, und auch in Anbetracht des ultrakurzen Vorbau wage ich die These auf zu stellen, das dir das Rad zu groß ist.


----------



## samafa (3. Mai 2013)

Als ich das Rad gekauft habe, habe ich extra die Schritthöhe gemessen. Bei sind es 80cm. Und laut diverse Tabellen im Internet bräucht ich ein 18 Zoll Rahmen.
Der Vorbau ist ein 45er mit 10°.
Sattel wird nicht abgesenkt.


----------

